# Trike Cars



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm designing an ultra lightweight trike car.Anyone out there have experience with trikes.I'm using a fiberglass body shell with aluminum monocoqe chassis.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I have built three now, take a look at the build logs at tshtrikes.com
Tom


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going to build the chassis similar to Lotus design but updating with www.alulight.com aluminum foam panels.All epoxy/rivet screw fastening.
This very simple construction but very lightweight (160lbs.)and strong.


----------



## BillInInd (Aug 27, 2008)

todayican said:


> I have built three now, take a look at the build logs at tshtrikes.com
> Tom


I looked at your website and found you trikes very interesting. I have a good friend (he's a fantastic fabricator) who likes to do crazy things so maybe I can get him interested. Looking forward to seeing your progress and results.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I am seriously considering a VERY lightweight, diesel electric hybrid (400 pounds with batteries)

anyone out there good with structural engineering? (I am thinking about a 17" x 8" high "truss" frame of 1/2" square box tubing skinned with aluminum. with a motorcycle rear wheel and swingarm and "raptor" a arms and brakes.

any feedback on the frame design idea?


----------



## IronworksDesign (Sep 23, 2008)

Take a look at the one I'm building. I will have an enclosed fiberglass or possibly carbon fiber shell with an acrylic canopy.
http://evalbum.com/2051


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Very cool! what are you using for front a arms and spindles / brakes etc?


----------



## IronworksDesign (Sep 23, 2008)

I started with a stripped down Arctic Cat ZL snowsled. I kept the aluminum frame, and the steering and the wishbone suspension. The wheels and brakes are from a Yamaha R6 with a Toyota Tercel master cylinder pushing. I mounted the master cylinder to an adapted Wilwood floor-mount pedal and will use the original reservoirs from the bike remotely mounted. Four of the batteries are in the tunnel with the D&D SepEx motor and the other two are where the engine was originally.


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

todayican said:


> I have built three now, take a look at the build logs at tshtrikes.com
> Tom


how did U license them?? especially the CRX?? 

thanx

T


----------

